# Intercooler



## tsi432 (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello people I have a 2017 jetta with the 1.4 I want to upgrade the intercooler, I know the stock ic is built-in the intake manifold, can somebody point in the right direction please


----------



## 17GaSoWay (Aug 16, 2020)

I know this is an old post and op probably got answer. But I was looking too. My daughter has 1.4 also and looking at it looks like it is water to air intercooler at intake. Not air to air like most. Is that right?


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

tsi432 said:


> Hello people I have a 2017 jetta with the 1.4 I want to upgrade the intercooler, I know the stock ic is built-in the intake manifold, can somebody point in the right direction please


Thats a goo question because i was trying to figure out about uprgading the intake manifold


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Can't find anything to upgrade it with would be nice if someone would just make a core upgrade.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Running a FMHE, current setup about 50% increase in efficiency from stock. Going to be adding a second coolant pump to the system next week. Depending on the results if I still want more efficiency I will be separating the system and running the turbo coolant line off the stock exchanger and the IC system off the FMHE.


----------

